
Phone Call Translator App to be Offered by Japan's NTT Docomo - ytNumbers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20004210
======
S4M
I would be really surprised if this service would work smoothly. I already
feel bothered just by reading automatically translated text.

